# Just making sure...



## Jynxie (Apr 7, 2011)

Harley is a purebred, and I know who his parents are but he was never tattooed.

Does this mean he isn't showable at all without it?

Thanks.


----------



## SNM (Apr 7, 2011)

You can't actually show him in an ARBA sanctioned show doesn't mean he's not show quality. Ear #'s are essential in shows.

I don't know how it works in Canada though


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2011)

Just get someone to tattoo him - its not a big deal. Oftentimes there are people at shows who will do a tattoo for under $5.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 7, 2011)

They do need a tattoo in the left ear to be shown. This is so that the show people (judges and others) can know which rabbit is which. With 10+ rabbits of the same breed, colour and sex, you need a way to tell them apart. 

Most breeders should be able to tattoo for you. Many shows also have people there to do tattoos for a couple dollars each. There are 2 types of tattooing equipment, clamps and pens. A clamp has letter and number blocks and are uses to pierce holes in the ear in the patten and ink is then rubbed into it. A pen is like what is used for humans and it like writing it in. Ask what is used before you do it if you have a preference. 

You may want to ask his breeder if there is a specific number that she would use for him. If he has a pedigree, you will need to the same number on that and in his ear. If the breeder doesn't really care or there is no ear number in the pedigree, then you can do what you want for the tattoo. It does need to be unique to him to the point where there aren't going to be other rabbits with the same tattoo, some people do names for individual pets. 

Shows in Canada are mostly governed by ARBA and follow those rules. Exceptions would be local fairs which can have their own rules about tattoos.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 7, 2011)

His ear number should be on his pedigree.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have a pedigree, but I will email the breeder incase she has one and just never gave me one for the number.

All I got was a little orange card that said who his parents were and what colour he is. 

I didn't know I could just have anyone tattoo him, how do they know he's purebred without a pedigree? I assumed it had to be from the breeder. 

I thought it was going to be impossible to show him.  Neat. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there a reason you didn't get a pedigree? Things are so much easier with them. On the other hand we give out birth papers if the rabbit is pet qaulity, not saying your is or anything. No you can show a rabbit but if you don't have a pedigree on him you can either have another breeder take alook at him or have an arba licensed register person look at him for a fee. You don't actually need to pedigree unless you register the bun after gaining some legs in order to get their champion title or papers. They need proof of three generations back. Anyway yeah if there's no DQ's go for it.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 8, 2011)

If Harley is the rabbit in your avatar, he's not showable anyhow because of his color (Japanese Harlequin). It is only showable as a broken (tri).


----------



## LindyS (Apr 8, 2011)

Ohhhh Im learning more!!!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 8, 2011)

He that bunny looks like Lion lop. And that is also not showable!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

I was told by my breeder that his colour (Japanese Harlequin) is showable but only in Canada. Which works for me, since I was only interested in doing it if there were shows close by. 

There wasn't a reason I didn't get a pedigree, just my breeder didn't offer to give me one. I asked if he was showable, and she said yes. I'm not sure if I would be able to get her to write me one now, and fax it or something. I'll have to check for any DQ that I am missing.

Also his parents were purebred, so he's full holland lop... I think he's just fluffy since he's a baby and is molting. haha.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

She might not have given me them if he's pet quality too, I never really thought of that.

This is a possibility for sure, the only thing I am going by is that she said he was showable in Canada. So I assumed he was show quality.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't know. I'm confused because when I buy a rabbit from a breeder and they say it's show qaulity a pedigree comes with it. If not then it's pet. You can still show. Your best bet is to bring your bun to ashow and have it looked at.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 8, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> I was told by my breeder that his colour (Japanese Harlequin) is showable but only in Canada. Which works for me, since I was only interested in doing it if there were shows close by.




Not at ARBA shows (which includes Canada). I've judged in Canada, and the ARBA Standard of Perfection applies there. Japanese Harli is not a showable variety in ANY breed except the Harlequin breed.

If the breeder was referring to 4-H shows - shame on them. I only sell ARBA showable stock to 4-Hers.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

Really? I'm kinda upset she told me that harlequin colour was perfectly fine in Canada... ): It was just the US that there was a problem with the colour.

Also what does 4-H shows mean?


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess his colour is why she never bothered with a pedigree. -grumble-

I still think he's the cutest holland lop in the world, oh well.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 8, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Also what does 4-H shows mean?


4-H shows are shows that 4-H kids participate in. From what I understand, it is more about the presentation of the rabbit than how well the rabbit conforms to the standard. This is for showmanship though. If the club has enough rabbits to do a show (like an ARBA show), then it would be similar but with educating the kids the priority over winning. 
4-H in Canada is a bit different than in the states and even varies from province to province. I believe the maximum age to do 4-H is 20 and that is based on your age at the start of the new calendar year. Even then you need to find a club that does a rabbit project and be picky as some are meat rabbit or focus on breeding which might not be best if you don't want to do those. The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club actually got started as a 4-H project as the girls didn't want to do the meat or breeding projects and wanted something fun to do.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 8, 2011)

I also judge many 4-H shows. They do have breed shows as well as showmanship. Many (but not all) of the 4-H shows follow the ARBA Standard (except for actually disqualifying animals).


----------



## LindyS (Apr 8, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmm. ):

I'm not sure what I am going to do.
I'll probably just enjoy him being a pet since his colour isn't allowed.

I'm really just disapointed in my breeder telling me the colour was okay in Canada... I still would have picked him either way, and that is what matters.

I just feel like I was lied too.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 8, 2011)

The breeder may simply have given you the information out of ignorance rather than in attempt to deceive.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 8, 2011)

I hope so, since she was really nice when I met her. 

He's really a nice built bunny too, which sucks I think he would do well. 

I've looked at some pictures of how they're suppost to look and from what I can see he has nice bones, crown and shoulders. His head might be too skinny though. Since they seem to have a bigger space between the eyes normally.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 8, 2011)

You could always throw him on the table to get judges opinions lol


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 9, 2011)

Jynxie wrote:


> I didn't know I could just have anyone tattoo him, how do they know he's purebred without a pedigree? I assumed it had to be from the breeder.



Any rabbit can be tattooed. My mixed breed pet is tattooed because I used to show her in the pet class in 4-H. So the person tattooing does not need proof of the rabbit's genetics to be tattooed. 

Likewise, the rabbit does not have to be purebred to show. To place well (and not be DQ'ed), they just need to fit the breed standard.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 9, 2011)

All the tattooer asks is what do you want it to say


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 9, 2011)

He is a champion of cuteness...


----------



## lyndor (Apr 9, 2011)

This tattoo thing seems quite cruel to me..

in the UK we have metal rings for their legs that cant be too tight as it's made for their breed (unless bunny gets chunky)


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, maybe i'll try my luck anyways.
The only show coming up in the near future is an arba show though.  So he might get DQ right away.

I think it's weird that tris are aloud but japanese harlequins aren't. Is there a reason their colour isn't showable?


----------



## LindyS (Apr 9, 2011)

The arba board has to get together so often to vote on things such as color and a new breed like the lionhead. If it passes then the color is added but with standerds. It could possibly get voted in but would have to get enough interested breeders to get that far. I think.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 9, 2011)

Ah okay.

Well, I spoke to my breeder and she also said he wouldn't be able to be in any shows that have american rules so arba shows are a no go for me.

She did say he can be shown at Canadian shows and he doesn't even have to be tattooed for those. Not sure where I would find these though.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Yeah, maybe i'll try my luck anyways.
> The only show coming up in the near future is an arba show though.  So he might get DQ right away.
> 
> I think it's weird that tris are aloud but japanese harlequins aren't. *Is there a reason their colour isn't showable?*


Yep. For one thing - it is very very VERY hard to get a well-marked harlequin. The standards for the harlequin breed (which is probably what would have to be used for the color) are pretty specific if I remember right - like 1/2 color on each side of the face and split markings down the back.

In order to get the color passed by ARBA you have to have X breeders working on the color with you if I remember right - then when you go to presentation you have to pass the presentation 3 out of 5 times (presentations are at ARBA Nationals once a year). I think you have to use the same rabbits from year to year (but don't quote me on that) - or the juniors have to come out of your seniors...something like that.

Now let me share some harlequin lionhead pictures with you.

Here is Miss Bea.....who I was told more than once was probably one of the most well-marked harlequins in the lionhead breed.

[align=center]
















Now here's a baby:






[/align][align=left]I can't find other baby pictures right off - but even though you can have a well marked parent - it is hard to get a well-marked offspring that would fit the standard - which is why you'll rarely see harlequin rabbits for shows unless they are the harlequin breed....its just too hard to get them through ARBA.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Also as a side note - pedigreed only means that you know the parents and grandparents, etc. etc. It doesn't mean a rabbit is good or not good. It's like saying, "I have a birth certificate for this rabbit that shows its heritage". A pedigree is about the past....(and purebred means that it goes back at least 3 generations as that particular breed....once again - being purebred is largely about a rabbit's past heritage).
[/align][align=center] 
[/align]


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss Bea was gorgeous.


Ah well, maybe I'll just look into some small Canadian shows and we'll see. I've looked online, but I am really only seeing arba shows. They're probably mostly like fall fairs (the Canadian shows)?


----------



## LindyS (Apr 10, 2011)

Is geting another bun an option for you right now? If so you can get a real nice show rabbit to show if you are really interested. If not then it will be alittle harder to find a fair type show to do so with your current bun. The one you have now can be your pet and the other can be show. Love them both the same. As we spoil all fiv of our buns only one is ready to show, another one needs a new coat, two are brood does and our last is a mixed bun. We love and care the same for each rabbit. They just have differant jobs.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 10, 2011)

I personally don't want another bun just yet.
Harley is hard enough to clean up after since he's not litter trained yet, plus still trying to get an awesome bond with him.

Maybe when he's older, litter trained and fixed I might look into another bunny, we'll see.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 10, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Ah okay.
> 
> Well, I spoke to my breeder and she also said he wouldn't be able to be in any shows that have american rules so arba shows are a no go for me.
> 
> She did say he can be shown at Canadian shows and he doesn't even have to be tattooed for those. Not sure where I would find these though.


The breeder would be referring to pet, 4-H, or youth shows.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay thank you,
Does anyone know where a list would be, because I've searched on google and haven't found much infomation other then arba shows. I'm not sure where I would find out info for pet, 4-H or youth shows.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LindyS (Apr 11, 2011)

Our arba shows have a seprate judging for 4-h members.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 11, 2011)

It may be hard to find listings for more local shows. Try searching for county or country fairs as well as fall fairs. These usually have shows and some also have pet shows. Entry fees are usually small as well, about $1-2 each and some a free. A local rabbit breeder club might also be able to help you find some as they might help put these shows on. 
The big cities tend to not have these fairs, so you may need to check in towns that surround the cities. I know that there is really only 1 fair in my city and that is at heritage park. The other fairs are in the towns around the city. 
Each of these shows is different and does have different rules. I would plan to stick around for the day and be there during the judging. It is also good to check in on your rabbit as you usually can't take them home until the end of the day. 
Most fairs are during the summer, the ones around here tend to be in August and September but there can be some earlier or later.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Apr 12, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Yeah, maybe i'll try my luck anyways.
> The only show coming up in the near future is an arba show though.  So he might get DQ right away.
> 
> I think it's weird that tris are aloud but japanese harlequins aren't. Is there a reason their colour isn't showable?



this is my guess on the Harlequin colors..... the actual harlequin breed is a pattern, not just the black and brown brindling. It's a bit silly to call the coloring in so many breeds Harlequin, when most of them do not have the pattern. 

and I doubt that many people want to work with the COD, when its a pain in just the breed lol. 

That's just my guess.

Someone else above tried posting pics of Harlequin coloring...






He's nearly perfect. Everything alternates, his coloring is pretty clean cut. THough his face mark is the only thing that reallly makes him 'unperfect'.

and the side banding:





Their face should look like this:


----------

